
How to promote your business for free (checklist) - yamgu
https://ghostwriter.ai/2020/05/25/how-to-promote-your-business-for-free-checklist/%22
======
yamgu
Hi founders! Struggling to promote my business on a budget, I’ve listed my
workflow to keep it measurable. I share my thoughts and my experiments, as
well as my checklist. Let me know your ideas about how I can make it better.

